# Show today



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Great day 

IntCh ISCH LuxJCh Curonian Spit Backroad Adventure "Charly" BOB
Huffish Put The Blame On Me "Vaka" BOS Got Champion Certificate and CACIB
Winnow Third Time Lucky "Askur" Quincy's brother was Best male 2 and got Champion Certificate, one of 3 he needs to become a champion.
Lapponia's Polar was 3 best male and got Excellent and Champion Quality. 

We are very pleased with our results for the day  
I will post a pic later tonight.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Congrats on all your achievements! Hurray! :angel2:


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

That's wonderful! Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

congrats, winnow - wonderful day. you must be very pleased!!! can't wait to see pics..


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

sounds like a fantatic day  Congrats!


----------

